

Ask YC: Different cultures in The Valley? - brianfrank

Is there a "cultural divide" between hackers and business-types in Silicon Valley -- analogous to C.P. Snow's famous distinction between scientists and literary intellectuals? <p>If so, how might it effect productivity/creativity? <p>If not, could Silicon Valley be (or become) the main venue for the "emerging third culture" talked about by John Brockman and the edge.org crowd?
======
jey
If the third culture is embodied anywhere, it's in SV. Most of the successful
businessy people in SV seem to be hackers-turned-businessperson.

Shortly after The Dot Com Crash there was The MBA Exodus where all the MBAs
went off to go start or join hedge funds.

